# Anyone getting any snow?



## Hoodoo Valley

We got about 8 inches weeks ago....... then nothing! I only plowed once thus far. Hmmm.edro: Anyone else getting any plowing delight?


----------



## Thomas

4th snow storm yesterday 3" no need to plow.
Since mid Oct. 6",11",8" ground wasn't frozen when plowing...yikes.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Thomas said:


> 4th snow storm yesterday 3" no need to plow.
> Since mid Oct. 6",11",8" ground wasn't frozen when plowing...yikes.


I hate that, but then on the flip side it sure helps with the Spring thaw! Our ground is frozen pretty darn well.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

So far we have had about 20" total. Last snow dumped 16", now green grass again. No frost either, temps on the plus side. But I'm all ready for when it comes! LOL Bye


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Less than an inch last night. Already melted from paved areas.


----------



## Thomas

BelarusBulldog..So far we have had about 20" total. Last snow dumped 16"

And no pics of the beast feeding/plowing.:fineprint


----------



## Thomas

"but then on the flip side it sure helps with the Spring thaw"

Dang moles also like it to.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Indeed! They keep on working through it all! I thought I was the only one burdoned with this problem!:lmao:


----------



## wjjones

No snow yet but you never know in Tn.. The moles are already working hard though..


----------



## Mickey

Technically speaking the answer is yes. The PNW is known for it ultra fine rain. So fine you all but can't see it but if you stand outside you can feel it hitting you. Couple nights ago we had such a rain and temp was just right. Looking outside at night with bright light shining you could see the sparkles of the snow crystals slowly falling in the air but not once on the ground.

So technically speaking, yes we did get some snow.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> BelarusBulldog..So far we have had about 20" total. Last snow dumped 16"
> 
> And no pics of the beast feeding/plowing.:fineprint


Next time Thomas, I promise! Bye


----------



## mbotticelli

*Buffalo*

Not much snow here in Buffalo strangly enough... Haven't used my blower but once so far this year, then again me and the old lady both have 4wd ha ha. Not looking forward to the lake effect snow headed our way but you gotta love WNY right? Can't wait to get back in the woods and fields!

Gotta Boogie!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Is that Jonestown in your avatar?:lmao: Will, I got the second dusting of the year. Spendt about 2 hours showing it who was boss!


----------



## jbrumberg

+45" so far this year intersperced with periods of rain, freezing rain, and sleet.


----------



## tcreeley

Cummington was always a cold place! Here in central Maine we had 3" 2 days ago and a dusting today for a total of 17" or so since October, but with the warmth and rain, only 4" on the ground right now. All of the storms blow out to the ocean before they reach us as they blow up from the south.


----------



## Thomas

1/20 couple inches,today heavy good dusting..coming Monday mix bag of weather,January thaw coming.


----------



## 46mech

We've been virtually void of any real snow until the last week or so. Heck, we've still had temps in the 40's up until it snowed!


----------



## tcreeley

Last night was about 15. The three nights before were 6 below, 3 below and 10 below. Tonight is is supposed to rain from 12am to 7 am and the temp 35-40;s. I wonder if any of our 4" of snow will be left by tomorrow night. I like the temps and no snow but I wonder what it means for our spruce and northern species over time. Odd weather.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Just finished plowing about 4" of snow that fell this morning.  Got in about 45 minutes plow time with the Belarus.  It's now changed to freezing rain and calls for rain later today, changing to flurries tonight. Old man winter must be going through "A change of life"!


----------



## tcreeley

5" here and a lot of rain.


----------



## Thomas

Still in January thaw mold..mid to upper 30's w/mix bag of weather.


----------



## speedbuff

*no snow in sw ontario*

Where is the snow this winter? the lemmon is ready to work


----------



## jhngardner367

*Snow!*

We got this last night.It's supposed to last until this afternoon,and by Tuesday,temps in the 40's!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Well we got about a foot of snow in the past 24 hours. Wind was up, so there are a few drifts around to bust through.  Fired up the Belarus and got about four good hours in. A couple of places was really socked in, but finally the tractor won!  I took a couple of pictures if anyone wants to have a peek. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367

Saw on the news,tonite,that Colorado got a big storm! Still in the 40's here.Just when I wanted to try out "Frankenwheels",too!


----------



## farmallpat

oct we got 8 inch in quakertown pa. Its been very warm here this winter. alot of rain, MUD like I have never seen. Very hard on cattle to walk, WERE IS THE COLD AT?? not here in se pa. Its been warm and wet since hurricane Irena Lost some corn because of mud We just cant get in the field to harvest without making a mess, we are make tracs a ft deep wth tractors. Bottoming out chopper. and combine. I had to hire a few hands to hand pick 8 ac of corn before the deer got it. Pulling a picker or chopper w/ wagon loaded in this mud You better have a puller tractor and chain handy. I have never seen it this wet and my dad says he cant reember a yr like this ,He is 75yrs old.


----------



## tcreeley

In the 30's-40's last 2 days in central Maine. I saw 5 robins on the way home from work today. We shouldn't see robins here until mid March. The weather is all messed up. Warmer than normal.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

We got another 5 or 6 inches of HEAVY wet snow last night.  Temps are up to 3F. and light drizzle making it even heavier. Going out soon, after I have a  to do battle with the elements!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

BelarusBulldog said:


> We got another 5 or 6 inches of HEAVY wet snow last night.  Temps are up to 3F. and light drizzle making it even heavier. Going out soon, after I have a  to do battle with the elements!


Back celebrating my victory over the snow devils. Enjoying my bare driveway as one of the spoils of war! :lmao: Boy was it wet and HEAVY. They put up a good fight and had a wicked defense, compressing itself into ice as soon as I made contact. But was soon overwhelmed by my 9000lbs Bulldog.  There is much weeping and sorrow in the snow devils' camp, as they in shame, turned themselves to rain. :lmao: As you can see in the pictures, the snow stays in the same shape as the blade. Bye


----------



## Thomas

Looks like the snow banks are starting to grow finally.

Could there be snow blower in the future for the Bobcat.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> Looks like the snow banks are starting to grow finally.
> 
> Could there be snow blower in the future for the Bobcat.


 Rain started in heavy last night, we got 1.75 inches so far.  Temps are up to 48F, wind gusts up to 62mph. The snow is taking a bad beating!  Here are a couple of pictures I just took, compare them to the ones I posted Friday. Bye


----------



## Thomas

Looks like mother nature plans on keep snow low w/her rain warm gusty winds,hope icing won't be problem.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> Looks like mother nature plans on keep snow low w/her rain warm gusty winds,hope icing won't be problem.


:lmao: Yea, it seems she's in one of her "MOODS" again this winter!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

I can't believe it, we got another 2.5" of rain again today!  Boy did I ever tick off the snow gods, they're taking back all the snow we had.  Must make amends, maybe hid the Bulldog for a little while!  Calls for flurries this weekend, we shall see.


----------



## Thomas

Maybe up to 3" maybe before Friday mid day,than back in upper 30's to low 40's.


----------



## pogobill

*Not much snow*

It's been a crazy winter! Late start to it here, but it did come.... for a while.



It's been nothing but freeze an thaw here most of the winter. Only cleared the drive once or twice, but with the weather the way it is everything turns to glare ice. 

I've decided to stop clearing snow, unless it's too deep to drive the truck through. Saves my poor old butt as my feet don't tend to shoot out from under me any more!


----------



## Gregg

In Ontario we are supposed to get 6 " !!! Which is doubly good as I plow for the region/township .


----------



## pogobill

Gregg said:


> In Ontario we are supposed to get 6 " !!! Which is doubly good as I plow for the region/township .


Hey Greg, do you have the "8 centimeter/ get it off the roads in 24 hrs" rule as they do in some areas? My wife worked in Public works and was deligated to the snow removal program in the winter.... which meant callouts, dispatch and all kinds of stuff. I think it lead to her early retirement, as the general public in that area were brutal. Since her retirement, we haven't seen that much snow! go figure!


----------



## 46mech

Got about 3 inches or so today. Most of the snowing looks to be done, but still flurrying.


----------



## Gregg

The region I plow is to the south of me an we would have the roads clean from curb to curb , once the snow stops within hours. They also use a salt/brine combo. The township road I live on uses sand and the 5-6 mile drive to the highway can be fun, as I leave before it gets done. I have winter tires all around on the Ranger.


----------



## tcreeley

We had a very heavy rain yesterday that cleared up by the afternoon. The forecast had called for 6" today, but when I checked, it was set down to 3". It has been in the 40's today. Rain turning to snow during the evening is forecast, with a nice day tomorrow. 
I saw a redtail hawk an hour south of me. Birds are on the move heading north. Robins are still around.


----------



## Thomas

5" fallen snow to plow this morning,couple hours of seat time felt tad strange for its been soooo long.:dazed:


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thomas said:


> 5" fallen snow to plow this morning,couple hours of seat time felt tad strange for its been soooo long.:dazed:


 Must have been a real snowstorm, Thomas! I can't make out your tractor at all, just a white screen where your plowing pictures should be!


----------



## TeamCheap

snow.......whats snow, we havnt seen much snow this year and I've only had to plow twice so far and that was barely plowable as it was.

The snow we got friday was melting friday, anyway at this point I'm ready for spring to get here and get on with summer fun.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

TeamCheap said:


> snow.......whats snow, we havnt seen much snow this year and I've only had to plow twice so far and that was barely plowable as it was.
> 
> The snow we got friday was melting friday, anyway at this point I'm ready for spring to get here and get on with summer fun.


Pretty much me too. Ho hum.


----------



## Thomas

BelarusBulldog.
"I can't make out your tractor at all, just a white screen where your plowing pictures should be!"

 Iam guilty as charge.
More than half way of plowing it hit me..no cameramade excuse only 5" of snow ahhh heck,yep guilty as charge.


----------



## Rusty

Sorry guys no snow here in Florida yet(Har Har)still waiting


----------



## Thomas

"no snow here in Florida yet(Har Har)still waiting"

The way the weather been acting don't be surprise one morning.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Woke up to just a lite dusting, could blow it away with a leaf blower!  Still time for a couple more storms before this winter's done. Bye


----------



## pogobill

*Snow*



BelarusBulldog said:


> Woke up to just a lite dusting, could blow it away with a leaf blower!  Still time for a couple more storms before this winter's done. Bye


Hey BB,
We just got a dump here a couple of days ago, dug out all day Saturday... if there is anything left up there in the system, it's heading your way!

I realized that when I use the snow blower, it does not matter which side I blow the snow, or which direction I'm going, the snow always ends up in my face...
Go figure!


----------



## Thomas

Well its offical another snow storm to arrive Wednesday pm to late Thursday morning..son of a gun that's two storm w/in monthguess March coming in like loin like last year...guess I better diesel up find Mrs. her snow shovel.


----------



## deerseeker001

*recent storm*

central Wisconsin received 8-10 inches Tuesday-Wednesday.it was the wet heavy snow i seen.northern wi got up to two feet.


----------



## Thomas

Another couple more inches of snow last nightseems March coming in like loin...payback for easy Febuary.


----------



## 46mech

A couple of days ago they were threatening us with 2-5 inches of snow, but we just ended up with a good cold rain, some thunder and lightning.


----------



## pogobill

*Lots of snow here*

We had a system went through last night. When I looked out the door this morning I saw we had two feet of snow out there.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tcreeley

Two feet! How do you deal with it

We had 5 " 3 days ago. The forecast was for 9" but it was late in coming. I didn't get to it until today. It was forty out, raining hard while I plowed the 5" and the 2 new inches from overnight. Without a cab or canopy, I was soaked by the time it was done. I would have left it, but it is supposed to get down to 4 by tomorrow night and it makes cleaning the barn easier.


----------



## Paul40

Does anyone have any good ideas about how to keep the snow from sticking to a bucket? In the winter it's mostly powder, but the stuff along the drives that I'd like to move is a lot stickier. 

The bucket has some rust on it, but painting it before the weather gets a lot warmer is a no-go.

Paul


----------



## Thomas

Heard some use kero to Pam food spray,I rap the side of the bucket ever now and than.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Our forecast for tonight. March 6/ 2012.  Snow at times heavy and blowing snow beginning this evening. Amount 25 cm. (9.8 inches) Wind northeast 30 km/h gusting to 50 becoming north 50 gusting to 70 except gusting to 90 along the coast overnight. Low minus 4. Looks like we'll be getting in a little plow time tomorrow!


----------



## Thomas

"Looks like we'll be getting in a little plow time tommorrow!"

While we are getting start of oozing mud...plow on.


----------



## Paul40

Tom

I sprayed the dozer blade on the Craftsman with Pam (when the wife wasn't looking). Didn't seem to make any difference. 

What do they use to de-ice aircraft?

Paul


----------



## Thomas

Glad you didn't use Pam w/bacon scent,dog/dogs would have been chasinng you. 

"What do they use to de-ice aircraft?"

Not sure,also heard some spray heavy coat paint harder.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Yesterday there wasn't any snow , today I woke up to this!  Sorry about the camera flash in the glass. Pictures aren't the greatest but you can see it snowed. I made a half hour video from inside the tractor, but can't upload it on here? Bye


----------



## Thomas

Looking forward to video. 

That flash in the glass,thats snow god shining upon you..better not remove snow blade just yet.


----------



## pogobill

Morning BB
You guys sure did get a wallup! We got hit with it last week, but we didn't get the drifting like you guys got. Last night the wind howled coupled with a torrential down pour all night long.... I may have to swim out to the tractor this morning!:lmao:


----------



## tcreeley

Paul40 said:


> Tom
> 
> I sprayed the dozer blade on the Craftsman with Pam (when the wife wasn't looking). Didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> What do they use to de-ice aircraft?
> 
> Paul


I think they use an antifreeze/alcohol mix. Antifreeze is poisonous to dogs cat who lap it up because it is sweet.


----------



## RC Wells

The commercial deicer is now Propylene Glycol. Same base as used in AmsOil antifreeze. Safe for pets, safe for the environment, and is easily heated and retains the heat long enough to blast ice and snow from a plane. It also remains somewhat slippery for a period of time to keep new ice from sticking, but constant abrasion from hard snow takes it right off the wings.

John Deere sells a graphite paint that works well to seal and lubricate a snow blade, it is either in a spray can or regular can.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

*Winter might not be over for us yet!*

Issued : 4:00 PM NDT Friday 30 March 2012
Winter storm warning in effect.

Tonight Cloudy. Light snow beginning this evening then changing to snow at times heavy and blowing snow overnight. Amount 10 cm. Wind becoming northeast 20 km/h gusting to 40 near midnight then north 40 gusting to 60 before morning. Low minus 3. Saturday Snow at times heavy and blowing snow. Amount 10 to 20 cm. Wind northwest 50 km/h gusting to 70. High minus 1. Saturday night, Periods of snow. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Blowing snow in the evening. Wind northwest 50 km/h gusting to 70 diminishing to 30 gusting to 50 in the evening. Low minus 4. Sunday A mix of sun and cloud. High plus 1.  Looks like I might get a little more plow time in yet!


----------



## farmallpat

This is the one and only snow we got in S.E PA 8in fell oct 20th Inever seen snow this early in pa Had no snow since. That my wifes new camaro coverd.That car is worthless in snow but she likes it. Fun to drive without her in the car??!!!


----------



## pogobill

Well, I just about took the snow tires off last week. Perhaps a good thing I didn't. Man, it rained hard all night long (thank goodness it was above freezing). Then this morning a 6:30 it changed to snow. Been hitting us all day with either snow or sleet all day long. Still snowing as I speak. Guess you just never know around here until May is just about over.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Looks good pogobill, but if the frost is out of the ground, it's just a mess!


----------



## Gregg

Just east of Orangeville Ontario we got about 4" but Shelburne not to far northwest got well over 12".


----------



## Waldershrek

We dodged a bullet.....only got about 3" in my area Sunday night but some northern parts of my county got about a foot. Ridiculous really, I was bass fishing in a sleeveless shirt a week ago!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

What is this "snow" of which you speak?


----------



## Waldershrek

Surely somebody that lives in Illinois knows about snow


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

We had _some_, but it didn't last long. Then we got 80 degree weather in March...


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Snow storm headed our way.  Thursday 30-40cm (11.8-15.7inches) Friday 20-30cm (7.8-11.8inches) Could get a total of 27.5inches of snow.  Winds are going to gust up to 120kph (74.5mph)


----------



## Mickey

Got a little last week, maybe half inch. Roads stayed clear as well paved walkways here at the house. First 3 days this week daytime temps >50 and was 50 last night at midnight.

A sticking snow happens only about every 3 yrs. Not bad for being North of the 45th parallel.


----------



## pogobill

Man, I'm so disappointed! The weather has turned mild, and it's raining!! All the work I have done to pack down trails in the woods and around the barn was for naught. I think we'll be walking in slush and ice in the morning.


----------



## pogobill

farmallpat said:


> This is the one and only snow we got in S.E PA 8in fell oct 20th Inever seen snow this early in pa Had no snow since. That my wifes new camaro coverd.That car is worthless in snow but she likes it. Fun to drive without her in the car??!!!


Man, you gotta put that baby away for the winter.
When I was a youngster, I beat up my '68 Galaxie 2 door fast back. A few months later, I went out to but a '69 and a half Camaro..... Insurance said no problem, as long as I agreed to pay big money!!! I wish had the money, it was a great car!


----------



## Case24780

We have a foot maybe a little more up here I. Maine


----------



## ben70b

We had a dusting in north central Illinois, it's melted now, i dug in a new drain for a guy Monday , maybe an inch of frost in the ground is it


----------



## Thomas

35F now mid 40's today w/sun,by Sunday 50's should be bare ground soon.


----------



## bmhand

Between 2-4" tonight in central Alberta


----------



## Thomas

Lost better than half of our snow,just flurries next 3 days sooooo they say.


----------



## pogobill

Things started to freeze up again, We got about 2" of snow Sunday night. Better than the rain we've been getting!


----------



## pogobill

Well, it's been almost a month since anyone had to deal with snow. I bet there will be lots of snow stories after this weekend! Hope everyone up the eastern seaboard is alright.


----------



## JDonly

We don't own snowblowers in the northwest but if we did, this would probably be me.


----------



## Thomas

Weatherman for our area said over and over for two days 18-24 inches..got almost 10",weather man had darn good excuse.

Nasty mix arriving tomorrow morn..snow,sleet,freezing rain than rain...should be interesting.


----------



## darthikemed

I got a little


----------



## pogobill

Well, we missed the storm, but there is rain headed our way.... Freezing rain, and we have to go to town tomorrow.... may have to cancel. Finally put my winter tires on today, and they do make a difference!


----------



## wjjones

Well to date we havent had any except for a dusting with a little ice, and thats it we used to get an average of atleast 15" per winter but not these days. Years ago I remember 15" of snow in a single day here but the climate is changing we get the cold but no snow.


----------



## Thomas

Inch snow now light mist temp 25F..good chance iceing by morning.


----------



## pogobill

right now, temperature is dropping and is on t's way below freezing. Morning rain turning to snow flakes the size of quarters! Hopefully we missed the freezing rain part!


----------



## crawdaddy

We got near 20 inches here in Halifax, NS, unusually high winds, 100 klms/hr made drifting aa big problem in some areas,and quite a storm surge along the southwestern coast.
Forecasting rain for tuesday,so floodomg will be the word of the day for some areas


----------



## Argee

We're at 86" for the season....we usually average 144" so we have a ways to go.


----------



## Paul40

We're having a bit more snow than usual this winter, but because of a lot of wind in these parts, it seems to be constantly on the move. Yesterday we'd only had a very light snowfall, but our driveway wound up with more than a foot. The grid roads don't have much on them, but if there is anything to interrupt the flow of the wind, can easily have a drift over a foot high. The spring runoffs are predicted to be higher than usual. Tried to talk the RM into putting in a larger culvert when they replaced the one in front of the house a year and a half ago, but they know better, so I expect flooding again in the usual 2 or 3 places on our road this spring. It's snowing at the moment, but the forecast is only for 3 cm or so.

Paul


----------



## oldguychuck

3' so far this winter at our farm in central BC. The government dnow pillow stations all show below average and the main rivers for flooding are still extremely low and one is actually dropping.


----------



## Thomas

2 weekend ago nor'easter slid by,last weekend winds 20-40mph,now nasty mix arriving Tuesday PM..oh well its still winter.


----------



## JoeKP

Had 30" last weekend. Then another 12" within the past 3 days.


----------



## oldguychuck

we have about 3', currently getting 1 or 2 inches per day, now and again a bit of rain. Ices everythiing up, so using a lot of wood ash/sand these days.

Old Guy Chuck


----------



## PMA

What is snow? We might get a snow every few years. Don't know how y'all do it. My wife would freeze to death. If we get a few inches every thing closes down and we go on red alert.


----------



## ben70b

Maybe 4-5" Thursday for us, if so that'll b the most in 2 years


----------



## tcreeley

Supposed to get 2-4 tonight, but I have my doubts- too warm - rain maybe.
Snow is melting away.


----------



## darthikemed

It kept switching back and forth from snow to rain and even once hail today


----------



## JoeKP

Rained today. Most of the snow lowered depth. Slowly disappearing.


----------



## darthikemed

It's snowing right know but not laying BACON


----------



## crawdaddy

High wind and heavy rain,taking most of the snow out now...Good thing it isnt snow,or we'd be buried in it...Worst winter we had in 3 yrs..
Id love to be in the Carolinas or Georgia USA for winter...


----------



## Argee

*Downtown Gaylord,Michigan*


----------



## oldguychuck

Here's a pic of a snowflake sliding off our tin roof recently. That's why I like the tin and the slightly steeper pitch.

oldguychuck in the interior of British Columbia, Canada


----------



## tcreeley

With a snowflake that size, a dusting must even be hard to get through!


----------



## darthikemed

Yeah just imagine getting a foot then!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

oldguychuck said:


> Here's a pic of a snowflake sliding off our tin roof recently. That's why I like the tin and the slightly steeper pitch.
> 
> oldguychuck in the interior of British Columbia, Canada


I'm surprised that roof stack is still intact. Usually, being that low on the roof, the sliding snow will rip them off. On everything I build, I route the vent piping up in the overhead over just a foot or less lower than the ridge cap, then do my roof penetration.


----------



## Thomas

Pics of sliding snow..hope the xmas lights are fasten real good.


----------



## grnspot110

Up to 15" predicted here! I have the cab & blower on the 314, 54 blade on the 420 & loader on the 790. Probably won't mess with it until tomorrow, except the walk to the shop (50'). 3-4 days firewood inside the shop, more just outside (covered) & two cart loads in a nearby shed. Pot of chili on the stove & don't *have* to go anywhere. I'm as ready as I'm going to get! ~~ grnspot


----------



## JoeKP

Another 1' predicted for this weekend. Snow blower ready and propane heater loaded. I will tinker in the garage all weekend!


----------



## oldguychuck

someone asked for a pic of the snow - here's a little pile in fron t of our house....

Old GUy Chucck


----------



## oldguychuck

In answer to a comment - the supposed stack pipe in the lower left pic of our house is actually a heavy duty metal pipe put in by our hydro company and it has the wired for the power supply running doen thru them to our panel boc. Never had a problem with that. So I just ran out to look and still seems same as always.

Our vent stack is probably in very same place a yours - as close as I cud get it to the ridge and somewhat directly over the main bathroom.

The other pipe you may see near the ridge is actually a tripod leg for an antenna tower I installed for both VHF radio and a relay to our local community tower for internet service.

oldguychuck


----------



## freshtiva

grnspot110 said:


> Up to 15" predicted here! I have the cab & blower on the 314, 54 blade on the 420 & loader on the 790. Probably won't mess with it until tomorrow, except the walk to the shop (50'). 3-4 days firewood inside the shop, more just outside (covered) & two cart loads in a nearby shed. Pot of chili on the stove & don't *have* to go anywhere. I'm as ready as I'm going to get! ~~ grnspot


Sounds like we had the same game plan. Some locust fire wood in the stove, shop, shed, and the back of the 4 x 4 for extra weight. We were in 15" bulls eye too but have only gotten 8-10" so far. Plowing backwards with my blade always gets to my neck after awhile.


----------



## Thomas

As of now weatherman saying mini nor'easter 6"heck better than 20+ last timebut still having my moose tenderlions as the snow fall Saturday night.


----------



## grnspot110

Our "up to 15" ended up as 3-4", maybe a little more coming! Cleared some with the 420 & 54 blade this evening, I'll finish tomorrow! ~~ grnspot


----------



## ben70b

It's just starting here


----------



## ben70b

The big blizzard of 2013 came and went, we mite have 2" on the ground.


----------



## jhngardner367

*2/22/2013*

Woke up to this. Maybe 4". 
They're calling for warmer temps,(40's)by Monday. We'll see.

View attachment 17061


View attachment 17062


----------



## PMA

We got this several years ago and it was a code red. Everything stops, businesses close, schools close and it's like we just had a blizzard. Very pretty but would not wont it everyday. Don't know how y'all northern folks survive.


----------



## pogobill

oldguychuck said:


> Here's a pic of a snowflake sliding off our tin roof recently. That's why I like the tin and the slightly steeper pitch.
> 
> oldguychuck in the interior of British Columbia, Canada


No need for curtains at your place!


----------



## grnspot110

Ended up with a total of 6" here! Got the 314 w/49 blower out this morning, blew until the LR tire went flat (leaking around the bead). Used the 420 w/54 blade to finish up, then took the flat to town for some bead sealer, back on by noon. Then washed the snow & ice off them afternoon. ~~ grnspot


----------



## pogobill

Snowing pretty heavy here right now, looks like it should be like that til Monday. I think I cleared snow more this month that I did all last winter!


















The top fence rail is at about 5' More digging this weekend.


----------



## jhngardner367

AHHH! Northern winters,eh, BILL???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

PMA said:


> View attachment 17066
> 
> 
> We got this several years ago and it was a code red. Everything stops, businesses close, schools close and it's like we just had a blizzard. Very pretty but would not wont it everyday. Don't know how y'all northern folks survive.


I have to laugh because every year you can tell the newcomers....one year, I heard a woman complaining bitterly about the huge snow berms in the middle of all the city streets right after a major snow fall. Makes me wonder where they suppose it's supposed to go then? :lmao:


----------



## Thomas

Calm before the storm as they say for us,somewhere between 3-10 inches heavy wet snow arriving later tonight most day Sunday.

Guess its payback time for mild mild snowfall winter...good thing day light getting longer sun getting warm..


----------



## JoeKP

Thomas said:


> As of now weatherman saying mini nor'easter 6"heck better than 20+ last timebut still having my moose tenderlions as the snow fall Saturday night.


Same here minus the moose


----------



## Thomas

Early last week weatherman number of time nor'easter..nor'easter than down grated to mini nor'easter 10-14" snow w/gusty winds Thursday,Late Friday & Saturday 6-10 snow light winds freezing/sleet rain,this morning little over 2" maybe another 1"+ to fall until storm moves on...this second time weatherman w/in two weeks push the panic button.

Waiting in the l o n g food store check out line I heard many saying..if he wrong again (weatherman) guess where this chicken,can beans,bottle water etc. might end up.

Guessing on the weather pattern/route etc not sci yet,but some of those weathermen and ladies to like to hype the storm more than what it is...some of forecaster can't even remember blizzard of 78 in New England,just think if they were forecasting 50'60's when good 12" + was common.

Oh looky..the sun trying to peek threw the cloulds temp 30F.


----------



## oldguychuck

we got a lite dusting again last nite, on top of the 3.5 ' we already had. Gonna get the same again today...

maybe we shud shut 'er down and go to the Yukatan for a couple of weeks..


----------



## jhngardner367

We're supposed to have more snow,starting tonite. Prediction is 3"-6",but we'll wait and see.


----------



## pogobill

Well, with all this snow, make sure you all drive safely.... remember, for every mile of road, there is two miles of ditch!!


----------



## grnspot110

4-6" predicted for north MO tonight & tomorrow, we'll see! ~~ grnspot


----------



## ben70b

3-5" predicted for us. We'll c, they where callin for a bunch last week and we got maybe 2"


----------



## Thomas

"remember, for every mile of road, there is two miles of ditch!! "

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## grnspot110

4-1/2" so far & still coming! Pics taken just before 7 AM:


----------



## ben70b

It's hard to tell what we got here so far cause the wind is a howlin, I would guess maybe 4". It's blowin up some little drifts, maybe 12-16". I took advantage of the crappy weather and got the 70 in the shop changing fluids and cleaning and stuff,









Hopefully the photo downloads, this is the first time I tried posting a photo with my phone


----------



## grnspot110

ben70b said:


> It's hard to tell what we got here so far cause the wind is a howlin, I would guess maybe 4". It's blowin up some little drifts, maybe 12-16". I took advantage of the crappy weather and got the 70 in the shop changing fluids and cleaning and stuff,
> 
> View attachment 17108
> 
> 
> Hopefully the photo downloads, this is the first time I tried posting a photo with my phone


Looks good from this end! ~~ grnspot


----------



## farmeraugustus

I am in a blizzard right now. I was told we would get 1 and a half feet.


----------



## jhngardner367

Snow started around 5pm,and is coming down pretty hard. Before that we had rain/freezing rain,so it's getting real nasty out there!
Temps dropped from 40f to 32f,in 20minutes,and winds are 25mph,and growing.


----------



## Thomas

Your left overs storm Rocky now knocking on our door...when all said and done 6"- 12" w/rain wind by late Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Thomas

Ben,if that JD in the way of your cleaning etc. I be happy to store it.


----------



## grnspot110

2 more inches this morning, still snowing some, but light!


----------



## ben70b

We got probably an inch over night, they say maybe an inch more total


----------



## jhngardner367

Total was about 5" of wet,heavy snow. The snow blower on the Bolens handled it ok,but had to take it slow.


----------



## ben70b

That's probably what we got, 5" of wet heavy snow. There ain't nothing that 310 Deere can't handle tho


----------



## oldguychuck

well Ben - I got ur phone photo just fine, but I couldn't hear ya. Turn the volume up on the next one !

NO SNOW during the night or today so far !!!!

oldguychuck


----------



## Thomas

6" of wet heavy slop,took almost twice long plow compare to 16" of dry fluffy snow.


----------



## ben70b

No snow for two years and look at it now











I'm guessing we have gotten 2.5-3" already


----------



## darthikemed

Weather fore cast they are predicting some where around 10"


----------



## ben70b

I heard on the radio this morning that they think we got 8", its hard to tell with i all drifted up tho. I guess I can go to town and check it out where the wind isn't


----------



## stephenscity

We have about 9" so far here in the Valley. Really wet and heavy. Not suppoe to stop till sometime tonight.


----------



## okenadie

Ain't it great. I got to go play in the snow for the first time on my new tractor. Worked great.


----------



## oldguychuck

Attached are two photos - one of Grizzly Mountain as seen from our place and the other is a pic of our thermometer showing a "heat wave" of 17 degrees C or 64 degrees F.

Water running everywhere

Can't decide wether to wear my snow boots or my swim flippers out to the tractor....

oldguychuck


----------



## ben70b

We got an inch and 2 tenths of rain over the weekend and I'm not sure how much snow was on the ground but it was a lot. It's turning us into a water world as well.


----------



## JoeKP

Had another 4-6 on Friday. Already in the 40s to 50s so its almost gone


----------



## Thomas

We started mud season.


----------



## ben70b

Ya, mud season here to, but mud season is followed by working ground season which is followed by corn planting season


----------



## ben70b

What is this white stuff falling from the sky? I was thinking it was spring for some reason


----------



## wjjones

ben70b said:


> What is this white stuff falling from the sky? I was thinking it was spring for some reason




Tell me about it I was hoping it would warm up a little early this year but I dont think its going to happen. Its supposed to be 27, and snow here tonight.


----------



## Mickey

To the topic question, I hope not as it is 60 and forecast is for same all this week.

Now last week while still on the road, had to use the AC quite a bit. Do see some of the roads we traveled are now snow covered. We timed things just right, nothing but dry roads for 4600 miles.


----------



## PMA

Not getting snow but a big frost. Farmers already planted a lot of corn.


----------



## ben70b

Hey PMA, is the corn planted down there up yet?


----------



## PMA

ben70b said:


> Hey PMA, is the corn planted down there up yet?


Not yet we have had some cold weather for March. It suppose to freeze again tonight


----------



## ben70b

No one has turned a wheel up here in Illinois yet, I think this time last year we had our ground wired and some guys started planting on the 1st of April, this is a little more normal this year. I hope we are done with snow tho for sure


----------



## bmhand

*hints of winter arrived today*

Got a few flurries here today, friends to the south got 3"!! old man winter is on his way


----------



## Ken N Tx

bmhand said:


> Got a few flurries here today, friends to the south got 3"!! old man winter is on his way


Down here, we are not lookin' forward to the one or two days that we get snow!!!! edro:


----------



## Thomas

Shhhhhh its to early.


----------



## oldguychuck

Well, the snow is down to the 3,000' level, so anytime now. we are at 2,300' for our farm. Got about 1.5" rain yesterday, tep is -6 C today.

gonna see what's left to winterize .....

Cheers

oldguychuck


----------



## dooley

We had snow last week and was consistently below 0 in the morning and 5 or so during the day except it was 8 at my house this morning. This week looks like the same as last. Soon we will be -40 and the snow does not fly at that temp!


----------



## ben70b

Hevy rains coming later this week, bringing warm temps, no snow thank god. We got a dusting last week but it melted within the hour. I'm counting on some Indian summer yet to get a little Finnish work done


----------



## oldguychuck

serious frost on everything today. Temp -6 C. Time to do a last check on antifreeze (probably a bit late). I go with 50/50 for everything and 50/50 diesel for the tractor, and a hot rum toddy for me

just finished this year's pile burning...

Cheers

oldguychuck


----------



## pogobill

The ground I stiff and all is frosted over. Won't be long before the snow fly's. Blew the water lines out yesterday... thank goodness!


----------

